# Can't install with VirtualBox



## blegat (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried to install FreeBSD on virtualization on my mac using VirtualBox but it didn't work. Here is what I did :

I downloaded "FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso" and checked md5 sum.

I added in VirtualBox in Settings/Storage my iso file.

I started the virtual machine. Everything worked perfectely, it booted on the iso file.

I filled in the options. And pressed the install button.

It installed normally but suddenly. It logs quickly something I can't see and reboots with no change.

It's like it was the first time I booted it. It proposed me to install like the first time.

Here is the detailed option I've chosen.

In VirtualBox :

RAM: 512 MB
Hard Disk Storage Type: Dynamically expanding storage
Max Virtual Disk Size: 15 GB
ISO File: FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso

During the installation

Choice on boot: Boot FreeBSD [default]
Country: Belgium
System Console Keymap: French ISO/Macbook
Choice on Main Menu: Standard (Begin a standard installation (recommended))
FDISK Partition: Use Entire Disk
Boot Manager: Standard(Install a standard MBR (non-interactuve boot manager))
FreeBSD Disklabel: Auto Defaults
Distributions: All
Installation Media: CD/DVD

Installing :

```
All filesystem information written successfully.
Extracting base into / directory...
Extracting GENERIC into/boot directory...
Quick log and reboot Shutdown :/
```
Why does it appear to crash? Have you got any clue?


----------



## blegat (Jun 7, 2011)

Now it didn't reboot automatically, I don't know what I did differently...

It has some bug though but I filmed me installing so that you can see them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIlsLkYSN6E

Sorry for the iShowU adds, it's the demo version :/


----------



## da1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe a bug for the mac version of VirtualBox? Because I installed FreeBSD 8.2 amd64/i386 in VB in Windows, Fedora and FreeBSD. 

Do you have the latest version of VirtualBox? If you do, you might try an older version of VB.


----------



## _martin (Jun 7, 2011)

Press alt+F2 and show the output from the debug console. It might be that some of the FS got full. For the test run you can also try to create only one FS: /.

Btw. you can use page up/page down to move faster between countries you want to select.


----------

